# visa card chargeback



## panathon (10 Apr 2007)

Hi

How hard is it to get a chargeback on a visa card? Does the bank normally refuse this? I purchased an item online weeks ago. I paid for insured shipping. Anyway - item never arrived and company won't respond to me at all. The bank (permanent tsb) refuse to do a chargeback saying the dispute is between me and the merchant and I authorised their debiting of the card. But I have nothing to show for it, my money is gone and I am at a loss as what to do next - surely this can't be just it?!

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## elcato (10 Apr 2007)

This sounds wrong. I had to do this with my AIB visa and they told me to put it in writing to them and they stopped it. I would imagine this to be the norm across all banks. Perhaps contact IFSRA.


----------



## bond-007 (11 Apr 2007)

Sounds like the PTSB don't want to do anything. You should point out to them that they are jointly and severly liable if the crowd you bought from don't come up with the goods.


----------



## dicey_reilly (12 Apr 2007)

Hi Panathon

Point out to PTSB that this is a 'CNP' (card not present transaction) for which you have not received the goods purchased. You should fprward your (unanswered) corrospondance and insist that they chargeback the merchant and refund you in full.

If the monkey won't help - insist on speaking to the organgrinder (manager/supervisor)

Good luck with this

Cheers
Dicey


----------



## panathon (12 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I checked on the IFRSA site and it says "It is important to remember that your credit-card provider has the right to decide whether or not to make a chargeback based on the rules of the account you have." so I suppose somewhere in the terms and conditions they have this covered. Though as a customer possibly experiencing fraud they should have at least checked into it. I will put everything in writing and pursue it that way as suggested.


----------



## moneyhoney (12 Apr 2007)

Non-delivery of goods is usually covered in the Visa T&Cs........if you're having further problems, contact IPSO.


----------



## RainyDay (15 Apr 2007)

I recall having to get pretty bolshie with BOI/Amex in the past to get them to proceed with a chargeback - I told them I wouldn't pay the money to them and I'd be closing my account and leaving them with the debt.


----------

